# New Natural



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the way M_J has been attaching his 4-strand tubes for OTT shooting. I have been doing this to a few of mine to excellent results. Here's a natural I just finished.










































Shoots very accurate and comfortable for me. This fork is strong enough for heavy bands, too. Hope you like it.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Another beauty DH, you are a very productive guy. I have nevre tried tubes, a few shots with a Dankung JH but must give them a go soon. Well done.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love this one DH!!!


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice job and looks great as usual.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Excellent fork DH, your paratabs and gypsies are more a elegant attachment IMHO but as long as it gets the job done


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a nice one, and wide forks as well, very nicely made, jeff


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow! There's a style that is identified with me, that's awesome! I put these on all my slingshots now, it really works best for me.Glad they're working for you, DH! That's a really nice looking fork. You guys are so lucky to find symetrical ones like this.
As an aside- I've been doing alot of shooting with the Chalice you sent me and having much success. What a great slingshot that is! It's definately going with me to "the shoot" in Alverton this weekend because on any given day it may be my most accurate sling.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the nice comments.

@ M_J: This setup works really well for me too. I'd like that ff you brought one of my slingshots to the tournament.


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

No need to hope we like it, the wood and your skill speaks for its self, great work and good result


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Girlypants. I love your screen name and that avatar is totally _awesome_!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice one from one of our Masters. Excellent manner of attachment and I like the way you laid this one out.


----------



## nitram55 (Apr 1, 2011)

That a nice natural looks like it will be very nice to shoot.

Regards
Martin


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dayhiker, 
Very nice looks very good. I bet it feel great in your hand! What is it made of?? Saludos.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Look real nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Dayhiker,
> Very nice looks very good. I bet it feel great in your hand! What is it made of?? Saludos.


Hello Xidoo, It is very comfortable to shoot with. I don't know the wood, but it is quite hard.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

DH, I love it brother!!!

That's a good solid fork, with a nice symmetrical shape and solid lines.....shes a beauty if I ever saw one. In fact, it reminds me quite clearly of that ash fork you made a while back that you got from our main man across the pond..ring a bell??









Good going as always, nice attachment too, I bet thats a joy to shoot with as well. Have fun with that one Bill!!!

Cheers - John


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like this one DH, nicely made


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, John and Irfan.

This fork shoots like a dream. I like it a lot. And I am becoming a bigger fan of this attachment every day!


----------

